# South Carolina/upstate Female rat needs home



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a rat, her name is Dorothy. She is under a year old and needs a home she tends to bite,so not recomended for children and she needs extra love and attention and needs a home where the owner is passionate about rehibitating pets rats. I do believe with the right owner, she can become a great pet for I have worked with her and have seen some improvement. if interested, want to see pictures of her or have any questions let me know!


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

I would take her, but I'm in CT and I don't know how far you're willing to drive her. I know you have human and fur kids at home to take care of!


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

We often travel to PA, but I think CT might be too much far us. Thank you though!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you have pics of her? and how bad does she bite? Has she drawn blood at all?


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm in PA. I could foster for a few days if British can get here to pick her up.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

halfmoon said:


> I'm in PA. I could foster for a few days if British can get here to pick her up.


That's so sweet! Unfortunately, I can't even make it that far, because I don't have anyone to watch my other furballs at home. But thank you


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Aw.  It was worth a try! If you manage to set a train up, let me know! My offer still stands.


----------

